# PTE scored Test Vs Real test



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Folks ,

I have appeared for Scored Test A and B on 5th and 6th May 2018 respectively and my scores are as follows :-

Scored Test A : L= 83,R=77, W= 77,S = 90== Overall 81
Scored Test B : L= 81 ,R=73 , W= 71 ,S = 87 ==Overall 77

I have the following questions :-
1) I read on this forum a lot that A is difficult than B and the real test --> Between A and B , I found B a tad difficult especially reading and writing sections.
2) What shall I do now to nail 90 in all 4 sections in the real test which is scheduled for 16th May 2018.

I seek views from experienced guys who have nailed PTE A in the past. Thank you.


----------



## kingkotb (Apr 20, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> I have appeared for Scored Test A and B on 5th and 6th May 2018 respectively and my scores are as follows :-
> 
> ...


My real exam result came almost identical to the second mock test. From what I see in the attachments you need to work more on your grammar and on your written discourse. Use E2 writing essay structure and you will nail it. :hippie:


----------



## smmammen (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello,
Kindly let me know where did you do the mock scored test. ?

regards,
SMMammen


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

smmammen said:


> Hello,
> Kindly let me know where did you do the mock scored test. ?
> 
> regards,
> SMMammen


You need to purchase the mock test from official PTE website https://ptepractice.com/studentFW1/ where there are options to buy only tests or gold /silver kits etc...personaly I have purchased Gold Kit. Hope it Helps.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> I have appeared for Scored Test A and B on 5th and 6th May 2018 respectively and my scores are as follows :-
> 
> ...


In my case, I have never got less marks in real test than to mock test. In other words, in real test I always got more marks. But it could be due to my lack of seriousness in the mock test. I don't know how much you were concentration in the mock test, but usually candidates pay more attention and focus on the real exam. 

By looking at your score, i believe you can easily get 79+.BTW what is your requirement is it 90 or 79+ ?


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

I think you'll do well. My real score is higher than all the mock tests.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Hazzz said:


> I think you'll do well. My real score is higher than all the mock tests.


Hi,

What were your scores in the mock test that you gave? Do you remember?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> I have appeared for Scored Test A and B on 5th and 6th May 2018 respectively and my scores are as follows :-
> 
> ...




Hi sc.mnit,

Did you get your real exam result? If yes, kindly share with us. Thanks!


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

majjji said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks ,
> ...


Yeah i posted it on pte- a thread on 17th may , overall 84 n 79+ in all 4. Just got lucky!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> I have appeared for Scored Test A and B on 5th and 6th May 2018 respectively and my scores are as follows :-
> 
> ...


More often than not, Real Test is difficult than the Mock Tests for multiple reasons -
1. New Content being introduced
2. Bigger Questions spanning multiple sentences
3. The Ambiance being Noisy and hence distracting

Do take a look at the link in my Signature below for some tips to help you nail the 90. All the best.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks ,
> ...


Thanks vincy , nailed it on 1st attempt on 17 may , just got lucky , posted the scores on pte a thread , seems this thread got alive today again!!


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Just completed Mock test B second time. Here are the scored comparison between the two:

Mock Test B (1 June 2018):

Listening: 75
Reading: 62
Speaking: 75
Writing:76

Grammar: 90
OF: 74
Pron: 55
Spelling: 73
Vocab: 74
WD: 90



Mock Test B (3 July 2018):

Listening: 89
Reading: 81
Speaking: 90
Writing: 83

Grammar: 82
OF: 90
Pron: 89
Spelling: 60
Vocab: 74
WD: 90

I'm still not confident enough about my reading. Though I've scored 79+ in reading in myrecent movk test B, I don't think I'll - by any means - be able to crack it in the real exam. Should I go for the real exam or should I practice more? Still confused. Please comment if any of you have gone through the similar condition - specially with reading. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

majjji said:


> Just completed Mock test B second time. Here are the scored comparison between the two:
> 
> Mock Test B (1 June 2018):
> 
> ...


Practice is always good. For the safe side, give PTE mock test A again after one week of practice. Whereas, I believe that you are more good to go for the real test.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi All PTE Aspirants,

Just wanted to share an improvement from my side. 4 days of preparation after giving my mock test B on 3 july 2018, I finally wrote pte official Scored Mock test C right now and received the following scores:

Communicative Skills:

Listening: 90

Reading: 90

Speaking: 90

Writting: 87

Enabling Skills:

Grammar: 88

Oral Fluency: 90

Pronunciation: 90

Spelling: 80

Vocabulary: 79

Written Discourse: 53

Much relieved. I was pretty much worried about my reading as I was not scoring more than 75 in the recent scored mock tests A and B. Finally got it. But I will practise more in reading till my exam. I think I'm still weak in collocations so need to make that area strong. 

But still astonished why my written discourse and spelling score is low. I deliberately took time in the end to check all spellings to make sure there is no mistake. I don't know why it happened.

However, I think that after this performance, I should write real exam as soon as possible, as I think I'm ready to score 79+ in each module. I just want 79 in all 4 to gain 20 points and not 90 in all , that has been my target. 

Will update you guys soon on my real exam story. Had to go to dubai straightaway. No exam centers in my country 

Also, I don't know what kind of paper and pen do the PTE guys provide for taking notes. Anybody who has written the real exam, kindly mention it please.









Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

majjji said:


> Hi All PTE Aspirants,
> 
> Just wanted to share an improvement from my side. 4 days of preparation after giving my mock test B on 3 july 2018, I finally wrote pte official Scored Mock test C right now and received the following scores:
> 
> ...


Have u taken the real test yet?? If yes, please post your scores here..

One more question, you took 3 scored mock tests twice it seems, so did u parchased the kit again or we can just do the mocks again??


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi All,

I am preparing for PTE exam and need a score of 79+ to gain 20 points.
I appeared for PTE test twice but still my score is around 70 in each section.
I took e2language membership where I got 80 points in my assessment but again in my real test the score was low. 
Could anyone guide me how to achieve 79+ in each section and what all study material can help me to get this desired score.
My last PTE test result
Listening = 68
Reading =70
Speaking = 71
Writing = 70

Enabling skills
Grammar = 81
Oral fluency = 56
Pronunciation = 58
Spelling = 62
Vocabulary = 66
Written Discourse = 85


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am preparing for PTE exam and need a score of 79+ to gain 20 points.
> I appeared for PTE test twice but still my score is around 70 in each section.
> ...



PM me your email address. I'll try my best to assist you. Its free. Hope u'll achieve ur desire result soon.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Zanoor said:


> Have u taken the real test yet?? If yes, please post your scores here..
> 
> One more question, you took 3 scored mock tests twice it seems, so did u parchased the kit again or we can just do the mocks again??


Yes. I have taken it already. Check out my real scores in my signature.

No, actually I purchased the platinum kit which includes 3 tests so that kit helped me write 3 mock tests.

P.S. sorry to reply late. I think I missed your message. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for your response.
i am getting error message that my post count is less than 5, hence i cannot mention my mail id.

In gmail account, my id is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Please add the suffix at the end to make it complete.

Hope this way the post can be successfully sent.


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

Check PTE tips in https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...4264-pte-high-score-seekers.html#post14687536


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Just for reference my mock test score and actual test score:

mock test A: L:72,R:78,S:88,W:70
gave actual test score: L:77,R:79,S:70,W:82 

Gave mock test c to check where i was going wrong.

Mock test C: L:85,R:84,S:76,W:84
I found out that in speaking, I was giving breaks and stammering a bit and repeating the words in case i was making mistake, worked on that skill for 2 weeks and gave mock test b before 2 days of next scheduled exam.

Mock test B: L:90,R:83,S:82,W:89
Got lot of confidence and was very calm for actual exam.

Actual test: L:90,R:90,S:90,W:88, Overall : 90

Thanks
SR


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi

Could you give me tips on how to improve my oral fluency and especially repeat sentence/Write form dictation.
I am not able to recall entire sentence though I have been practicing a lot.
My overall score comes near to 70 and I need that extra 10 marks to get 20 points in PTE.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you give me tips on how to improve my oral fluency and especially repeat sentence/Write form dictation.
> I am not able to recall entire sentence though I have been practicing a lot.
> My overall score comes near to 70 and I need that extra 10 marks to get 20 points in PTE.


For improving oral fluency, do the below activity for 2 weeks, you will see massive improvement, atleast it worked for me.


Take 3 read aloud example everyday, record your read aloud on any recorder app and listen to it, see where you can improve and try again until you get the perfect flow of entire read aloud.

Also, read aloud even if you make mistake , do not stop or stammer, just keep the flow going.

Do not fake accent or read too fast, read in your natural accent and try to keep moderate speed and do give breaks in comma and full-stop.

 For Write from Dictation, i would type as much as i could along with them speaking, so almost half the sentence is typed and other half i would remember and type, make sure to recheck all the spellings.

 Repeat sentence, i would just visualize the sentence and try and recreate it.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> Just for reference my mock test score and actual test score:
> 
> mock test A: L:72,R:78,S:88,W:70
> gave actual test score: L:77,R:79,S:70,W:82
> ...


Congrats. That's really a perfect score. Good luck with your application. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for your information and I will try to improve my oral fluency.
For other sections like listening, writing and reading, is there anything I can practice in 15 days as I have next exam scheduled.


----------



## madhuriptegurus (Nov 13, 2019)

In the PTE mock test, you can do practice and check your English proficiency level, while in the PTE real test, you get the official score which is applicable for the immigration.

Hope this is helpful for you.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> For improving oral fluency, do the below activity for 2 weeks, you will see massive improvement, atleast it worked for me.
> 
> 
> Take 3 read aloud example everyday, record your read aloud on any recorder app and listen to it, see where you can improve and try again until you get the perfect flow of entire read aloud.
> ...


Could you please guide me how can I give mock test to make sure where am I standing before giving real exam?

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

majjji said:


> Hi All PTE Aspirants,
> 
> Just wanted to share an improvement from my side. 4 days of preparation after giving my mock test B on 3 july 2018, I finally wrote pte official Scored Mock test C right now and received the following scores:
> 
> ...


Best of luck. You will get your desired score. Could you please guide me how can I give mock tests and check my current standing before giving real test? I want authentic mock tests which can give me true results of my current standing.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

irk321 said:


> Best of luck. You will get your desired score. Could you please guide me how can I give mock tests and check my current standing before giving real test? I want authentic mock tests which can give me true results of my current standing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


Dear irk321,

you have to purchase the scored mock tests from PTEpractice website.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Best of luck. You will get your desired score. Could you please guide me how can I give mock tests and check my current standing before giving real test? I want authentic mock tests which can give me true results of my current standing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


You're too late to wish me. I had achieved my desired score in real exam 1.5 years ago. Best of luck for your mock tests. 

BR

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

hahahaha 

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

irk321 said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


By the way, for mock tests, you can make an account on pearson pte practice website and purchase mocks. They will give you the score within 5 mins of taking the test. Cheers.

BR

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

majjji said:


> By the way, for mock tests, you can make an account on pearson pte practice website and purchase mocks. They will give you the score within 5 mins of taking the test. Cheers.
> 
> BR
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


thanks for the guidance man. sure I will.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------

